# Who can i rescue my dog to



## amberly369 (Mar 1, 2021)

I have a Male 2 1/2 I cant keep him no more I need to find a new home for him with a yard can anyone help me


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Contacting a rescue in your area is your best bet


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Post your location and we can better assist. More details about the dog would help as well.


----------



## Lexie’s mom (Oct 27, 2019)

The OP just posted a couple of days ago that he wanted to breed his dog... now all of a sudden can’t keep him any more? What has changed?


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Maybe a female is pregnant and they no longer need a male or they found there is no money in studding their dog.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Lets focus on helping the dog guys.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Can you tell us some more? Why can you no longer keep him? Was it something that he did, or is it because of your living arrangements? Where are you located? Many rescues won't take owner-surrenders, and dropping the boy at a shelter, can have him dead before you leave the parking lot. If you let us know your general area, maybe someone can give you some contacts of people that are responsible and will do their best for the dog.


----------



## Jen84 (Oct 19, 2020)

Lexie’s mom said:


> The OP just posted a couple of days ago that he wanted to breed his dog... now all of a sudden can’t keep him any more? What has changed?


This should tell everyone all they need to know


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Jen84 said:


> This should tell everyone all they need to know


It doesn't though. Once a person has decided to rehome their dog, the dog is in danger. Because a lot of folks divorce themselves from the dog at that point and anything can happen to the dog. We, some of us, would like to see the dog in a safe place, and generally if the guy/gal is met with hostility, it may not go well with the dog. So at this point, if he needs for the dog to go, it is best to get the information to make it easier for the guy to do the right thing. Sometimes, it is better to hold back comments in the dog's best interest.


----------



## Jen84 (Oct 19, 2020)

selzer said:


> It doesn't though. Once a person has decided to rehome their dog, the dog is in danger. Because a lot of folks divorce themselves from the dog at that point and anything can happen to the dog. We, some of us, would like to see the dog in a safe place, and generally if the guy/gal is met with hostility, it may not go well with the dog. So at this point, if he needs for the dog to go, it is best to get the information to make it easier for the guy to do the right thing. Sometimes, it is better to hold back comments in the dog's best interest.


It seems you're not grasping what I'm saying


----------



## Biscuit130 (Nov 23, 2020)

Thank you for looking for help to rehome your dog. If you give more Information about him/ your area, it will be easier to find a dog-friendly solution.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Jen84 said:


> It seems you're not grasping what I'm saying


She does. We all know what’s up but the OP still needs advice If they are here to read it.


----------

